# divorced man single because of daughter?!



## violet0111 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hes 33, divorced dad of a 5 year old daughter whom he adores. His ex wife has full custody of their daughter. He is very attractive looking, very wealthy and very well known and successful.
He works in a company where hes on the road most of the time.

Hes a big womanizer and a huge flirt. He loves women and women love him and run after him for looks, sex and money.
But hes never committed. He cheated on his ex wife constantly. He dated several of his colleagues but was never loyal to them either nor sustained a relationship for more than 3 months except 1 of them.
He picks up random girls to have sex with him.

Since hes divorce/separation, he dated 1 of his older colleagues (she is 35) but he only managed to be with her for 3-4 months, not even officially.
And after her, he had sex with one of his other colleagues who was smitten by him but didn't take her seriously as well.

and since then he has been picking up girls from hooters, some bar to have sex with him but never contacts them or meets them again.

he told the GM of hooters that the GM is the luckiest guy he knows, (bc hes surrounded by such hot/sexy girls)

He lives alone at his home in Missouri and sometimes visits his parents or stays with his daughter. He and his ex wife took their daughter to Disneyland 4 months ago as well.
But the ex wife and him don't seem to have a very good relationship, only for their daughter. he also still has his ex wife's name tattooed on his arm.

So is he single and not serious because hes got a child and knows all women want him for money and fame? He didn't lose much money at all bc of his super tight prenuptial.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm guessing it's nothing to do with his daughter, and everything to do with enjoying being single.

C


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

And he wears jewelry on the radio with opera stars while his wife takes pictures with her makeup on when she's out with all her girlfriends.

Blah blah blah....new name. Same random story.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I was going to say, and what's this to you??

True new user name same pointless story. Do you have a hobby? You could sure benefit from doing something more productive.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Yahoo Canada Answers - Divorced man single because of daughter?! 10 points?

http://www.answerology.com/index.aspx?template=ask_question.ascx&parent_question_id=3221429


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess I'm not sure why you'd want to date this man...?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

For the same reason she wanted to stay married to him in the previous iteration of her imaginary world.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

We just got TROLLED


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Is it even trolling when you recognize it straight away because the story never changes?

There has to be another word for that phenomenon. If not, we should coin a term!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

COGypsy said:


> Is it even trolling when you recognize it straight away because the story never changes?
> 
> There has to be another word for that phenomenon. If not, we should coin a term!


FITH

or in longhand Fvcked In The Head


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> Is it even trolling when you recognize it straight away because the story never changes?
> 
> There has to be another word for that phenomenon. If not, we should coin a term!


The Relentless Troll?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Definitely think it's his daughter.

I'd get her out of the picture and then he'll be all yours.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

:rofl:


----------

